# Windows Media player not playing internet explorer videos.



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

When I click on any kind of internet explorer video clip to view it, It gives an error message... 

Windows Media Player cannot connect to the server. The server name might not be correct, the server might not be available, or your proxy settings might not be correct.


Then I click more info and I get...


C00D1198: Cannot connect to the server
Windows Media Player cannot connect to the server hosting the content that you want to play. You might encounter this error message for one of the following reasons: 

The name of the server hosting the content is not valid. If you typed a Uniform Resource Locator (URL) address in the Open URL dialog box, verify that the file name is spelled correctly and that the path to the file is correct, and then try again. If you clicked a link on a Web page, the link might not be valid. 
The server is not available (for example, the server is busy or not online). Try again later. 
The proxy server settings for Windows Media Player are not configured properly. Verify that your proxy server settings are correct. 
To verify your proxy server settings
On the Tools menu, click Options, click the Network tab, and then verify your settings in the Streaming proxy settings area. 
Note 

If you do not know what your proxy server settings should be, on the Network tab, select a protocol, click Configure, and then select Autodetect proxy settings or Use proxy settings of the Web browser (available for HTTP protocol only). 
Error ID = 0xC00D1198, Condition ID = 0x00000000



It used to not be like this. Anyone know what the problem is?
Thnak you very much.


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

cmon and help me here ppl, today's my birthday lol.


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wings2005 (Aug 6, 2005)

a) What's the url of the clip
b) What's the version of your Media Player
c) Which OS are you using


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

woops, ok sorry.

the url of the clip= it can be any clip anywhere on the net, as long as when I click it media player is the one to play it. Like for expample, if when I click it(any video clip),if it is a quicktime file then quick time will successfully play it, but If I click on a media player default file, media player will come up and it will unsuccessfully be able to play it. 

Im using windows XP professional.

windows media player Version 10.00.00.3646


----------

